# Eclipse Herausfinden welche Klassen eine Klasse implementier



## MelonTropic (17. Feb 2008)

Hi,

weiß jemand wie ich das Herausfinden kann. Möchte gerne wissen welche Klassen alle das Interface implementieren, dass ich kenne. Gibt es da einen Weg das herauszufinden?
Doku ist leider nicht vorhanden.

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2008)

*verschieb*
strg + h -> Java Search -> limit to -> implementors
Alternativ gibt's dann noch search for References, Type Hierarchie,...


----------



## MelonTropic (17. Feb 2008)

super danke! Hab alles gefunden, was ich wollte  :toll:


----------

